# Saved Word docs open up blank



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

4 documents that i saved in Word (1 I had even emailed as an attachment) opened up blank. I am using Office 2003, Windows 7. There is an earlier post (now closed) about this problem from before Windows 7 was around, so i assume it is a problem in Word. All 4 of the docs are on my desktop. Before the docs were blank I tried to move 2 of them into a folder and received this error message: "The action can't be completed because the file is open in Microsoft Office Word" however it wasn't open. The only fix i have found for that was to re-boot after which i was able to move the docs but they were blank.


----------



## Hedgie72 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd been working on a paper for a month, saving regularly. This morning I saved the file as usual and emailed it to my professor. She emailed me back saying my document was blank so she had no choice but to give me a zero. 

I went and checked the document and sure enough, it's a blank page. Still a .doc file with the same name, but 0 bytes and the font setting was something I've never used, let what I had used for this document. When I right-click and open in notepad, it's still blank. 

Not only that, it shows I last saved that document yesterday when I know for certain I worked on it last night and this morning. Any clues as to what happened or if it may be recovered?

Using MS Office 2003 and Vista w/SP1

Thanks.


----------



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

It seems to have something to do with the global template. How to fix it - i have no idea. I am going to post all that i know about it after doing some experimenting. You might try the same and see if you get the same results. Very frustrating, isn't it!?!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

When you save your document as Save As... , what is the file type?

In tool Options, what is the default file type for saving?

If you save a word file as a plain text document, you lose all formatting, pictures and objects.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

continue here http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/912428-details-saved-word-docs-opening.html
closing this thread


----------

